# reformed church in San Francisco



## bpkantor (Mar 15, 2011)

Hey, does anyone know of any good reformed churches in San Francisco? (specifically in Walnut creek)

My mother is thinking of moving there and was wondering if anyone knew of anything like that.

we are reformed baptist, but if there are any good presbyterian churches that anyone knows of that would be great too

thanks

God bless,
-Ben


----------



## jawyman (Mar 15, 2011)

I don't know where Walnut Creek is located, but there are 3 OP's in the S.F. area.

FIRST OPC (First Orthodox Presbyterian Church, San Franciso)
Meeting At
1350 Lawton St.
San Francisco CA

NEW COVENANT 
Meeting At
186 Country Club Dr.
South San Francisco CA

COVENANT (Covenant Presbyterian Church – Berkeley, CA | The official website of Covenant OPC, Berkeley CA.)
Meeting At
1623 University Ave.
Berkeley CA

I don't know if this helps.


----------



## bpkantor (Mar 15, 2011)

jawyman said:


> I don't know where Walnut Creek is located, but there are 3 OP's in the S.F. area.
> 
> FIRST OPC (First Orthodox Presbyterian Church, San Franciso)
> Meeting At
> ...


 
Yes, thank you. Do you know anyone there or have you visited? Thanks, --Ben


----------



## brianeschen (Mar 15, 2011)

I am not aware of any in Walnut Creek proper (the PCA church there went to the RCA). Just down the road (south) from Walnut Creek (about 10 minutes) is Danville. There is a good PCA church there . . . Danville Presbyterian Church "Danville CA"

The only reformed baptist (not officially Reformed Baptist but preaches the doctrines of grace) congregation that I am aware of that is semi-close is in Pleasanton (about 20 minutes south). Christ Church Trivalley

There is an official Reformed Baptist church in Livermore, but that is about 45 minutes away. LRBC | Livermore Reformed Baptist Church

There is a large John Macarthur type church in Pleasant Hill (a neighbor of Walnut Creek) called Grace Bible Church . . . Grace Bible Church This would be the one I would recommend looking at first since it would be the closest. If the 10 minute drive is not a big deal, then I would look at the Danville Presbyterian Church.

I hope this helps. Feel free to PM me if you need any further information.

---------- Post added at 12:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:39 PM ----------

The First OPC in San Francisco is excellent. It would be about 45 minutes to an hour commute.

I have heard good things about the Berkeley one as well which is closer (about a 25 minute trip).


----------



## jawyman (Mar 15, 2011)

[/QUOTE]Yes, thank you. Do you know anyone there or have you visited? Thanks, --Ben[/QUOTE]

I only know the Pastor Glenn Ferrell at First OPC. Sorry, I can't provide you more information.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Mar 15, 2011)

Yes, thank you. Do you know anyone there or have you visited? Thanks, --Ben[/QUOTE]

I only know the Pastor Glenn Ferrell at First OPC. Sorry, I can't provide you more information.[/QUOTE]

Who needs more information than that? 

I have been blessed by Pastor Ferrell through numerous email conversations.

---------- Post added at 03:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:17 PM ----------

Yes, thank you. Do you know anyone there or have you visited? Thanks, --Ben[/QUOTE]

I only know the Pastor Glenn Ferrell at First OPC. Sorry, I can't provide you more information.[/QUOTE]

Who needs more information than that?

I have been blessed by Pastor Ferrell through numerous email conversations.


----------



## jw (Mar 15, 2011)

The best I know of, and will heartily recommend to you, is First OPC San Francisco, a Westminster Confessing, Psalm-singing, Sabbath-keeping congregation. Our very own Rev. Glenn Ferrell, with whom I've had email exchanges as well as a nice phone call last week, is the Pastor there.


----------



## cih1355 (Mar 15, 2011)

My church preaches the doctrines of grace. Here is the link: http://www.cbcvallejo.org/

There is a Reformed church (URCNA) in Concord, which is close to Walnut Creek. I have never visited this church. Here is the link: http://www.trinityurcwc.org/index.html

Christ Reformed Evangelical Church (Reformed Baptist) is in Hayward. Here is the link: http://crechurch.com/xe/?mid=page4home


----------



## bpkantor (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow, thank you guys for all the responses. I really appreciate it. --Ben


----------



## Glenn Ferrell (Mar 15, 2011)

First OPC of San Francisco includes a number of people who drive from the East Bay. We worship at 11 AM and 5 PM, and provide a meal and fellowship after each service. Many drive into the city and spend the day with the saints. I've been pastor her for just over four months and thank God daily for the privilege of serving this wonderful congregation, and the mission opportunities available to us here in this city.

Anyone needing details regarding our congregation may email me at [email protected] .


----------

